# How Does Tenerife Compare To Costa Blanca



## seasideman (Nov 8, 2015)

I a lot of people I know have said they are looking at Tenerife to relocate to, so I am just wondering how it compares to the Costa Blanca on the following issues

1. Crime
2. Cost of Living
3. Property Rental

Would love to hear your thoughts. Also, what are the best parts of Tenerife


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Google Tenerifeforum and ask there.


----------



## seasideman (Nov 8, 2015)

Hepa said:


> Google Tenerifeforum and ask there.


Why try another forum, surely people must live in Tenerife on here


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess no one can really know the difference unless they have lived in both.All I know is that Tenerife is warmer in the winter and has a better all year round climate, but it takes longer to fly there from the UK due to its distance 

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

seasideman said:


> Why try another forum, surely people must live in Tenerife on here


More people on the Tenerife forum wider experience, far more knowledge, few on here contribute from the Canaries, this forum is more a forum for those who live on the Iberian part of Spain.

I fly tomorrow to Tenerife, takes 35 minutes from here, eye clinic.

I was drawn to near Moraira, just north of Benidorm and south of Javea, my father once lived there, the winters were cold, he needed heating. The pull of the Canary islands was too much and here we have been settled for many years, flight times to the U.K. are irrelevant, we rarely go there, here is our home.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> More people on the Tenerife forum wider experience, far more knowledge, few on here contribute from the Canaries, this forum is more a forum for those who live on the Iberian part of Spain.
> 
> I fly tomorrow to Tenerife, takes 35 minutes from here, eye clinic.
> 
> I was drawn to near Moraira, just north of Benidorm and south of Javea, my father once lived there, the winters were cold, he needed heating. The pull of the Canary islands was too much and here we have been settled for many years, flight times to the U.K. are irrelevant, we rarely go there, here is our home.


I'd have thought that they'd have the same problem inasmuch as they know the Canaries, but not the mainland - most are the opposite here. 

The only real way to find out and to decide which is better for you is to visit both places and make notes of what you need to know

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You get more bricks for your rent on the mainland.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Crime is the same (pretty much) wherever you go - Spain, UK or Canaries.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Crime is the same (pretty much) wherever you go - Spain, UK or Canaries.



Not here, here, crime is almost unknown.

Years ago when I first arrived, I was opening a bank account, I asked the Bank Manager what was the crime situation on the island, Well," he said, " Last year we had a terrible incident, the locals are still talking about it," " Whatever was that," I asked, " Someone vandalized a telephone kiosk," he whispered.

Here many doors are not secured, only a few windows display those horrible external bars, vehicles are left with the engines running, whilst the owners do their shopping, people leave their hand bags and telephones on the bar whilst they use the toilets or go outside to crack the baccy.

The locals do not seem to steal from each other, the tourists that do arrive are few, and they appear respect the life that is normal here.

The ex mayor told me that if they find any criminals here, they send them to Tenerife, and that might very well be true, 'cos thats where the prison is


----------

